# Slow Shutter-effekt simulieren?



## darknesz (3. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen!!

ich habe eine Sony DCR-TRV 420E DV-Kamera und habe mir überlegt ob es damit (und dem einsatz von after effects) möglich ist einen "Slow Shutter"-Effekt zu simulieren.
Die Camera hat zwar einen eingebauten slow-shutter-effekt, allerdings ruckelt das bild dann massiv und die aufnahme ist nicht zu gebrauchen.
Meine Idee war, ob man eine szene (es geht um eine nächtliche Fahrt auf einer beleuchteten Straße) einfach nur besonders langsam filmen könnte, dann schneller abspielen, und die bilder, die dann quasi "zuviel" sind (ich filme ja mit 25 bilder pro sekunde, am pc mach ich den film dann schneller, aber es beleibt bei 25 bps, folglich werden nicht alle bilder angezeigt) einfach auf den film "dazublenden" könnte, das dieser "nachzieh"-effekt von lichtern entsteht.
Meint ihr da gibt es eine möglichkeit das zu realisieren?
Gibt es nen anderen, einfacheren Weg diesen effekt zu bekommen?

Ich arbeite mit einem Mac und habe after effects cs3 zur verfügung, könnte aber in der schule auch an Premiere und Final Cut Pro arbeiten.

danke für eure Tipps schonmal!


----------



## chmee (3. November 2008)

Du hast in AE den *Echo*-Effekt im Effekte/Zeit-Ordner. Der sollte das Gewünschte erzielen.

mfg chmee


----------



## darknesz (3. November 2008)

hm, der is schonmal nicht schlecht, aber das macht mir noch zusehr diesen "ich bin betrunken und seh alles verschwommen"-effekt...
ich hab dir hier mal was zum vergleich hochgeladen:

erst das original, dann das video mit dem echo effekt, und dann mit dem effekt den meine camera kann, bei dem es aber (wie gesagt) abartig ruckelt.
vom stil her soll es mal so aussehn wie im letzten beispiel, nur eben ohne ruckeln.


http://rapidshare.com/files/160375626/test.mov.html


----------



## chmee (3. November 2008)

Hast Du beim Echo-Effekt denn auch andere Ebenenmodi ausprobiert ? Sei mir nicht böse, aber After Effects ist immer noch kein Set&Forget-Programm. Ein bisschen ausprobieren und versuchen gehört schon dazu.

mfg chmee


----------



## darknesz (3. November 2008)

jo, eigentlich schon, hab auch vor "echo" noch einen "kurven" filter gelegt weils sonst hemmungslos überbelichtet worden wäre... der effekt ist hald immer nur ein "übereinanderkopieren" von bildern, nie so ein schönes "verwischen"...
wobei das bei meiner cam ja auch nur ein digitaler effekt ist, kein optischer, also irgendwie muss das schon zu machen sein


----------



## chmee (4. November 2008)

Hast Du den Operator ( den ich Ebenenmodus genannt habe ) mal ausprobiert ? Und hast Du mal mit der eingebauten Bewegungsunschärfe gespielt ? uU in Kombination ?


mfg chmee


----------



## darknesz (4. November 2008)

ja, den operator hab ich auf "maximum" gestellt, es sollen ja nur die hellen stellen einen schweif nach sich ziehn.
die bewegungsunschärfe wirkt doch nur wenn die ebenen animiert werden, nicht auf dem video der ebene selber? (ich habs trotzdem mal eingeschaltet, aber leider kein effekt)

das problem ist einfach das der "schweif" nicht schön glatt ist, sondern nur aus überlagerten einzelbildern besteht...


hier das beste ergenis das ich hinbekommen habe:

http://rapidshare.com/files/160421626/test2.mov.html

wenn du es anhältst als der zug grade vorbeifährt, sieht man an den vorderen scheinwerfern ganz gut was ich meine.. kein "schweif" sondern dieser "ich bin betrunken und seh alles verschwommen"-effekt. (wenn auch diesmal nur auf den highlights)

ich finde es hat jetzt ein bisschen was von 80er-Jahre-Fernsehübertragungen, da sieht man das auch oft, das lichter so einen "kometenschweif" hinter sich herziehen.

aber aussehn solls ja irgendwann dann so:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/59/City_Street_Slow_Shutter_(Night).jpg


----------



## chmee (4. November 2008)

Es gibt bei AE 2 "Bewegungsunschärfen". Einmal für Bildinhalte ( das, was ich gezeigt habe ) und der Motionblur für Vektoren ( Icon neben dem von mir Eingeschalteten ).

Wendest Du das Echo auf das Zeitgeraffte an oder die Originalgeschwindigkeit ? uU machst Du eben noch eine Ebene nur für die Schweiflichter: Duplizieren, Echo anwenden, leichten Blur rüber, dann mit Tonwertkorrektur und dem richtigen Ebenenmodus über das Original legen.

mfg chmee


----------



## darknesz (4. November 2008)

vielleicht liegts daran, das AE trotzdem nur die "abgezeigten" Bilder eines schneller abgespielten Films für den Echo effekt verwendet?
weil ich habe exakt das gleiche ergebnis, egal ob ich den film einmal schneller und einmal normalschnell ablaufen lasse.
Einmal ist er hald schneller und einmal langsamer, aber der Effekt selber sieht jedes mal genau gleich aus.
(das schneller-machen hab ich bisher immer in der zeitleiste gemacht, rechtsklick auf den clip->Zeit->Zeitdehnung und dann 50% eingestellt, gibt es da vll alternativen? evtl mit der bildrate spielen? bei doppelter geschwindigkeit auch doppelte bildrate?)

so siehts jetzt aus mit blur nur auf dem scheinwerferlicht (bzw. den highlights)

http://www.zshare.net/video/50876378b10edd02/

ich habs bei zshare hochgeladen, da kann mans streamen und muss es nicht downloaden.
den effekt sieht man jetzt aber eh nurnoch wenn man das bild anhält, weils jetzt doppelte geschwindigkeit ist.


----------



## chmee (4. November 2008)

Ich hab mal in die Datei reingeschaut.. Wo Zwischenbilder fehlen, kann AE auch keine hinzuzaubern. Dein Beispiel mit dem Zug zeigt das eindrucksvoll.

zum von Dir gezeigten Beispiel :
Möglichkeit 1 :
Du solltest eine Zeitlupe mit MotionEstimation erstellen, etwa 20%, vielleicht gibt es dann schon genug Zwischenbilder für einen weichen Schweif. (Dieser sollte dennoch mit dem oben Genannten - Echo, Blur, rüberlegen - bearbeitet werden )

Möglichkeit 2 :
Gerne benutzt, weil volle Kontrolle : Mit einem Pfad den Schweif nachbauen, war zu sehen bei den Sporttrailern von ARD/ZDF.

Da Du von einer Straßenszene gesprochen hast, die Du in langsamer Geschwindigkeit filmst und dann beschleunigst, dachte ich Du würdest mit jener arbeiten.. Könntest Du bitte die Dateien ohne Echo bereitstellen ? Dann kann ich mal rumprobieren und hoffentlich was Praktisches dazu sagen..

mfg chmee


----------



## darknesz (4. November 2008)

die fertige straßenszene ist noch nicht gefilmt, weil ich erst ausprobieren wollte ob es so funktioniert wie ich es mir vorstelle.

 ich erklär mal was wir vorhaben:
Wir haben aus Pappmache ein riesiges UFO nachgebaut, und das soll bei Nacht die hauptstraße entlang-"schweben", dafür wollten wir es auf ein auto setzen, mit einem zweiten hinterherfahren und es dann so filmen das nur das ufo zu sehn ist, so als würde es eben schweben.

Da die wahrscheinlichkeit aber sehr hoch ist das das UFO dabei kaputtgeht(oder wir verhaftet werden) wollte ich das mit dem licht erstmal so ausprobieren, nicht das wir dann eine aufnahme haben mit der wir nichts anfangen können und auch kein ufo mehr um es nochmal zu filmen.

Da meine kamera aber nicht die beste ist, und die straße wo wir es machen wollen nur mäßig gut beleuchtet ist (mit normalen straßenlaternen eben) und wir auch keine möglichkeit (und auch nicht soo die motivation) haben das besser zu beleuchten dachte ich an diesen "slow shutter"-effekt den meine Kamera eingebaut hat, da der auch in dunklen szenen ziemlich gute bilder bringt, nur eben so "ruckelig" (sieht man im ersten video das ich verlinkt hab).
Jetzt dachte ich mir "was sone 7 jahre alte kamera kann, kann after effects schon lange".

vielleicht macht die kamera da aber doch irgendwas "optisches" (kann das sein das auch eine normale "hobbiefilmer"-kamera verschiedene verschlusszeiten hat?), was man dann nach dem aufnehmen nichtmehr als effekt erzeugen kann?
Dann wäre die alternative nämlich die, es gleich mit dem effekt der kamera zu filmen, und später nurnoch schneller zu machen, um das ruckeln auszugleichen.


----------



## chmee (4. November 2008)

Naja, Nein, die Kamera kann nix Besonderes. Das Ruckeln kommt, weil sie eben nicht mehr 25 bzw. 50 Bilder die Sekunde aufnimmt, sondern den Chip länger "belichtet", dabei auch die Bilder pro Sekunde sinken, also zB 5 FPS.

Du hast meines Erachtens nur ein blödes Beispiel genommen. Der Zug ist so schnell, dass auch die Kamera mit 25 Frames pro Sekunde keine saubere Bewegung darstellen kann. Dann gib doch mal den Zug ohne Effekte her und ich probier mal daran rum.

mfg chmee


----------



## darknesz (4. November 2008)

hier ist mal nur die zug-szene:
http://rapidshare.com/files/160565728/zug.mov.html

danke schonmal für deine bemühungen!! 



dieses "länger belichten" meinte ich mit "verschlusszeit"  keine ahnung obs der richtige ausdruck dafür ist


----------



## chmee (4. November 2008)

Ja, solche "Billigkameras" haben auch die Möglichkeit, Verschlußzeiten zu ändern, sind aber technisch gebunden, dass sie eigentlich nicht niedriger als 1/50s eingestellt werden können.

Ich hab mal mit Deinem Beispiel rumgespielt. Tatsächlich nimmt das Echo nur alle Bilder aus einer Zeitlupe, wenn man den Effekt auf jene Komposition in einer weiteren Komposition anwendet. Damit habe ich auch -mit Hilfe von Lumakey und Frameblending- einen recht weichen Schweif hinbekommen, der aber nie so lang wird wie im oben angegebenen Bild ( da wird eine Verschlußzeit von 3-5 Sekunden benutzt. ) Da ist im Videobereich doch mehr Arbeit nötig, als nur Echo anzuwenden. 

Im Moment sitze ich noch an etwas Anderem, später mal ein Screenshot oder ein Video.. mfg chmee


----------



## darknesz (4. November 2008)

ich hab mir grad das handbuch von der cam vorgeknüpft und da steht das auch so drin... bis 1/50 geht die "normale" verschlusszeitautomatik, und dann gibt es noch 1/25; 1/12; 1/6 und 1/3 als "effekt" die dann aber ruckeln.
das wusst ich bisher noch garnicht das solche kameras auch verschiednen verschlusszeiten haben, man lern nie aus

dank dir schonmal das du dir soviel mühe gibst mit meinem problem!! 


achja, weil du jetzt sagst "billigkameras".... meine war damals auch nicht wirklich billig, die hat bestimmt auch so um die 2000 mark gekostet, ab wieviel kriegt man denn dann eine "gute" kamera


----------



## darknesz (16. November 2008)

ich hab was gefunden:


http://www.videocopilot.net/tutorial/earthquake_with_32bpc/


man muss es erstmal auf 32 bit stellen, dann wirds besser


----------

